# Copier/coller automatique



## Disia (4 Avril 2009)

Salut 

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible, avec Automator, d'automatiser le copier coller dans une fenêtre textuelle. Par exemple, toutes les 30 secondes, Automator colle le texte et simule l'activation de la touche retour et ainsi de suite.

Est-ce possible et si oui, comment y parvenir ? Je suis totalement novice dans le domaine :rose:

Merci bien !


----------



## BS0D (4 Avril 2009)

Ce que je voudrais comprendre, c'est quel est l'objectif en faisant ça? 
Faire une sorte de sauvegarde automatique de ce que tu tapes, genre keylogger? 
Et tu inclus dans "fenêtre textuelle" une form / un cadre comme sur les forums ou simplement les éditeurs de textes?


----------



## Disia (4 Avril 2009)

Ce serait pour avoir une sorte de message d'animation sur un espace de discussion instantanée, lorsque je m'absente


----------



## BS0D (4 Avril 2009)

Disia a dit:


> Ce serait pour avoir une sorte de message d'animation sur un espace de discussion instantanée, lorsque je m'absente


hein? tu peux expliquer???
je connais pas d'actions automator qui fait ça, mais en *applescript* c'est sûrement réalisable...


----------



## Disia (4 Avril 2009)

Moi et quelques amis utilisons un salon de discussion sur le net et je voudrais pouvoir un message d'animation, comme un répondeur, automatiquement quand je m'absente.

C'est tout bête mais je ne sais pas comment faire, encore moins avec AppleScript qui me paraît compliqué 

Merci BS0D


----------



## BS0D (4 Avril 2009)

Disia a dit:


> Moi et quelques amis utilisons un salon de discussion sur le net et je voudrais pouvoir un message d'animation, comme un répondeur, automatiquement quand je m'absente.
> 
> C'est tout bête mais je ne sais pas comment faire, encore moins avec AppleScript qui me paraît compliqué
> 
> Merci BS0D



Applescript n'est pas compliqué, au contraire, c'est un des langages de programmtion les plus simples qui existent. Seule "limitation", il faut être un minimum anglophone pour s'y retrouver. 
Je verrai la semaine prochaine si je peux tripoter un truc en AS pour toi, mais ce soir j'ai la flemme, et ce weekend est super busy 

En attendant, un petit "AFK" suffit lorsque tu pars pisser, mwaha :rateau:


----------



## Disia (4 Avril 2009)

Ne te dérange pas pour ça, je pensais que ce serait plus simple avec une ou deux lignes à recopier dans Aumator. Je m'en passerais ! Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses et bonne chance pour ton WE


----------

